# I'm new here and wondering.....



## Mom2DecBoyz (Dec 23, 2010)

Does anyone else not have a thing in common with their spouse anymore?

We've been married for 10yrs and I don't think we had much in common before, but lately it's been horribly obvious. We don't like the same tv shows, activities, books, we don't even like to talk about the same things. Honestly, there is NOTHING we have in common but our kids.

I do love him and wish it could work, but I'm starting to have serious doubts. I'm only 41 and keep thinking about the next 20-30 yrs with nothing to even talk about except our kids or what the next vacation might be.

Is it possible to keep a marriage going with this situation?? Any advice on what to do to fix the problem?


----------



## chefmaster (Oct 30, 2010)

Mom2DecBoyz said:


> Any advice on what to do to fix the problem?


Communication. It's not so much the lack of things in common as it is the lack of effort in trying to figure out "What are we going to do together?"

It can be attributed to lack of energy, stress and many other things. 

Some people refer to it as a rut, some say it's a cycle that comes around naturally every so many years.

I personally feel the best way to mix things up is to introduce new people into the equation. Married friends to do things with=something in common for you and your husband to do on a regular basis+the new friends introduce new ideas(whether you like it or not ) about tv shows, activities, books and things in common to talk about.


Whether you do it by yourselves or not, communication, creativity and persistance are key IMO.


----------

